# Beginner Question: Importing and Selling Honey?



## Imperial (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've been learning a bit about beekeeping here and am enthusiastic to get started doing it. However, I'm also interested in importing some medicinal and therapeutic honeys from other countries that aren't produced here. 

So I have a few questions if you might indulge me:
1. I was wondering what I might need to do to sell it here in terms of importation taxes and tariffs, I saw it was about 6% tax? 
2. I was thinking about buying it by the drum and then putting it into 1/2 lb or 1lb jars to sell, where might I find jars like that? 
3. I also need to get labels put on it. Anyone have any idea on where I can get labels made? What information does it have to include?
4. I was also curious about wholesale prices. How much below retail prices do you suggest selling them to stores at? 

Thanks again for your time. 

Tony


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Tony, to get you started, get some beekeeping catalogues. They'll have jars and labels for you. 
Since you're apparently from Australia, perhaps the easiest way for you to get started importing is to contact folks back home re: Manuka honey comes to mind, from New Zealand? You might find a niche market, but you'll need a lot of capital to get started.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Imperial (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi there Steven,

Thank you for your reply. I greatly appreciate your advice. 

I would like to bring in only honeys and products that are not produced here in the US as I have no intention of competing with hardworking American beekeepers. 

I agree though, it will be an expensive venture but I'm still looking into it. Where might I find some beekeeping catalogues though?


----------



## BeeSmart (Dec 28, 2012)

Google Brushy Mountain, Mann Lake, Walter T. Kelley. They have an online catalog and you can sign up at their sites to have one shipped to you.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Gamber container for bottles. Mann lake is good for low volume custom labels......


----------



## Imperial (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd love to find 4 and 8 ounce amber colored plastic honey jars that are more square shaped.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Imperial said:


> Where might I find some beekeeping catalogues though?


If you're serious about getting into beekeeping, esp.on a commercial basis, you have already started subscribing to either Bee Culture or the American Bee Journal. Plenty of ads in those two publications. You can also simply do an internet search for bee supplies or beekeeping supplies.
Do the same kind of search for any specific, particular type of jars or containers you want to use. 
Regards,
Steven


----------

